# Modelo 720 y criptos



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

A raíz de varios comentarios surgidos en el hilo de Iota, lo abro aquí para ver si algún experto puede aportar su sabiduría, pienso que es un tema de interés.

Ya se ha hablado en varios hilos sobre la fiscalidad y tributación de las criptos, así como mejores formas de traer los euros a España.

Que pasa con el modelo informativo 720? En teoría se debiera comunicar al tener en el extranjero +50k en propiedades, o en derechos de cobro, o en dinero en cuenta corriente.

Pero hay un montón de supuestos y diferentes.
Preguntas frecuentes - Agencia Tributaria

Alguien sabe algo de primera mano en la sala?


----------



## aprendinversor (13 Dic 2017)

Por experiencia propia no puedo decirte mucho, pero entre lo que hablé ayer con mi asesora y lo que sé por otros sitios, creo que tengo algunas cosas claras:

1ª De lo que tengas fuera, la AEAT en general va a saber lo que tu le cuentes. Sé de muy buena fuente (gente que trabaja en Hacienda en Madrid) que la AEAT ni siquiera tiene forma de saber qué dinero tienes en Paypal, conque para saber qué tienes en exchanges extranjeros.

2ª Si vas a meter más de 50K en criptos igual es práctico que lo declares por si acaso; la cuestión es qué haces luego a medida que los importes de lo que tienes fuera varíen.

3ª Lo que traigas de vuelta a tu cuenta bancaria española lo mejor es declararlo como incrementos patrimoniales, pagando entre el 19% y e 23% según las cantidades.

4ª Con esta cosa tan maja al parecer te puedes gastar tus criptos sin que pasen por tu cuenta bancaria española: Tarjeta de crédito prepago - VIABUY Prepaid Mastercard Eso sí, a ver en que te las gastas porque si te hacen muchas facturas gordas a tu nombre vas a dejar rastro.


----------



## djun (13 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Con la declaración voluntaria que te indico, ya te cubres de cualquier cosa.
> 
> *Las ocultaciones que estuvieran sujetas al impuesto ( supon que pasas de 7 cifras) suponen multas de hasta el 150% de lo NO DECLARADO...*
> 
> ...




¿Se sabe seguro si sigue vigente esa multa del 150% sobre lo no declarado en el extranjero?

*orbeo* comentaba que esa multa la había tumbado la Unión Europea el pasado verano. ¿Hay algún enlace? ¿Cuales son entonces las sanciones que pueden caer?



orbeo dijo:


> Vale edito, veo que la multa del 150% la unión europea justo la ha tumbado este verano pasado.



Otra pregunta importante que deberíamos aclarar es, si cada vez que tradeamos entre criptos (sin pasar a fiat, dolares o euros) hay que declarar las ganancias o pérdidas de capital (plusvalias o minisuvalias) obtenidas por dichas compraventa entre las diferentes criptos. 

Lo digo porque si existe esa obligación estamos jodidos. A parte de lo complicado o casi imposible que es saber el valor en euros por cada uno de los miles de trades que habremos realizado con cada coin. 



Dejo un resumen de lo que estábamos comentando en el hilo sobre IOTA. 


*El hombre dubitativo*
Por cierto...todo esto de enviar dinero a los Exchanges extranjeros...¿ haceis el modelo 720 de declaración en el extranjero ? ¿ pasais de todo ?..

*McMax*
Depende de la cantidad, no? +De 50K €

*orbeo*
Si pero apuesto que el 90% de gente con criptos no lo sabe, y la risa va a ser cuando transfiera más de 50k

*El hombre dubitativo*
Yo llevo un Excel con todos los apuntes y transferencias realizadas hasta la fecha...el 31/12 acaba el año fiscal...además guardo todos los comprobantes de las transferencias..

*easyridergs*
El modelo 720 es sobre bienes en el extranjero, no transferencias.

*orbeo*
Claro, y que pasa con las transferencias que tú mismo te haces desde el extranjero? 
Son 50k en bienes, 50k en efectivo y 50k en derechos de cobro

*El hombre dubitativo*
claro que no...pero ese dinero que envias permanece, cuando llega a destino, en un Exchange extranjero...cuidado púes.

*orbeo*
Ejemplo de cómo se las gasta Hacienda con el tema del 720:

HACIENDA SIGUE


*HACIENDA SIGUE “MASACRANDO” CON LAS SANCIONES DEL MODELO 720*

Hace mucho tiempo un funcionario de Hacienda me dijo que cuando la Ley ponía sobre su mesa un arma de lucha contra el fraude fiscal, se terminaba utilizando, por muy injusta y desproporcionada que fuera.

A finales de octubre 2012 cuando el legislador créo el Modelo 720, la declaración informativa sobre bienes y derechos en el extranjero, con las terribles sanciones y consecuencias que supone no presentarlo o hacerlo fuera de plazo o incorrectamente, pensé que eso no era un arma más. Me pareció un arma de destrucción masiva, en el sentido de que podía acabar no sólo con grandes defraudadores, sino también con modestos ahorradores y con extranjeros despistados que habían fijado en España su residencia y mantenían cuentas, valores o inmuebles en el extranjero, pues basta que cualquiera de ese grupo de bienes supere los 50.000 Euros para estar en el punto de mira de ese arma.

Nuestro despacho DMS Consulting denunció el Modelo 720 ante la Comisión Europea en febrero 2013, antes de que terminara el plazo para presentar la primera declaración, con la esperanza de que la Unión Europea tomara cartas en el asunto y ese arma no llegara a utilizarse nunca. Lo denunciamos por considerar que NO TODO VALE EN LA LUCHA CONTRA EL FRAUDE FISCAL, porque las sanciones derivadas del Modelo 720 son devastadoras, incluso confiscatorias y ¡NO PRESCRIBEN!, como ocurre con los delitos de genocidio o terrorismo.

Pasaron un par de años, y a mediados del 2015 Hacienda se puso a disparar con el Modelo 720, sobre todo a los que habían declarado fuera de plazo, iniciando miles de inspecciones en las que se aplicaron implacablemente las más duras sanciones y consecuencias (imputación de los bienes como ganancia patrimonial no justificada en IRPF + sanción del 150%, incluso con bienes procedentes de periodos prescritos) y multando indiscriminadamente por la presentación extemporánea (100 € x dato con mínimo 1.500 €). Ver mi post del 30/1/2016.

De hecho, era una especie de suicidio fiscal declarar fuera de plazo, pues las sanciones y consecuencias prácticamente eran las mismas que no hacerlo y ser descubierto por la Administración, tal y como expliqué en mi post del 2/1/2014, a propósito de la Consulta Vinculante de la Dirección General de Tributos V3243-13 de 4 noviembre 2013, que así lo establecía.

Nuestro despacho proporcionó a la Comisión Europea multitud de pruebas de esos “disparos”, “testimonios” de muchas “víctimas”, y finalmente, en noviembre del 2015, la Comisión Europea inició un procedimiento de infracción contra España, como expliqué en mi post del 23/11/2015. De alguna manera, la Comisión Europea le dijo a la Hacienda española: “baja el arma, vamos a hablar, porque considero que el Modelo 720 vulnera las libertades comunitarias”.

España “habló” con la Comisión Europea y defendió a muerte el Modelo 720 alegando que era un arma necesaria y con una eficacia extraordinaria contra el fraude fiscal.

Pues bien, esas explicaciones de España no convencieron a la Comisión Europea, que el pasado 15 de febrero 2017 le envió un durísimo Dictamen Motivado exigiendo la modificación del Modelo 720 en un plazo de 2 meses, por considerar que los tres aspectos controvertidos de la obligación (las sanciones formales de 100 o 5000 € por dato, la imputación de los bienes como ganancia patrimonial no justificada en IRPF sin posibilidad de alegar la prescripción, y la sanción del 150% sobre esa cuota IRPF) vulneran la libre circulación de capitales, de trabajadores y de personas, así como la libertad de establecimiento y la libre prestación de servicios.

De alguna manera, la Comisión Europea le dijo a España: “destruye esa arma, proporciona al Fisco un arma más proporcionada y respetuosa con las libertadas comunitarias, en un plazo de 2 meses, o te demando ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la UE”.

Han pasado más de 2 meses y nada ha hecho el legislador (muy complicado está legislar con el actual Parlamento, y es muy delicado “suavizar” normas antifraude, pues muchos querrán interpretarlo como una nueva amnistía fiscal), por lo que el Modelo 720 sigue siendo un arma que sigue sobre la mesa del Fisco, y hay inspectores que siguen utilizándola, “masacrando” a modestos contribuyentes.

Buena prueba de esas “masacres” son los dos casos que se han conocido recientemente:

-En una Inspección cerrada el pasado mes de mayo, a una persona que había declarado voluntariamente, pero fuera de plazo, que tenía 2 cuentas en extranjero con unos 162.000 Euros (unos 155.000 en una y otros 7.000 en otra), Hacienda descubre que en realidad tenía otras tres cuentas que no había declarado (dos cuentas con 0 Euros y otra con 3 Euros) e impone una sanción “formal” de 76.000 Euros (2 cuentas declaradas fuera de plazo x 5 datos x 100 €/datos = 1.000 €, más 5 CUENTAS NO DECLARADAS X 5 DATOS X 5.000€/DATOS = 75.000 €).

-En una Inspección cerrada este mes de julio, a una persona que tenía 440.000 Euros en el extranjero, sin declarar, repartidos en más de 20 cuentas, y en más de 100 valores, Hacienda le impone una sanción “formal” de 3.235.000 Euros por los ejercicios 2012 y 2013, a razón de 5 datos por cada cuenta x 5.000 €, y de 2 datos por valor x 5.000 €. Además, a pesar de que el dinero procedía de años más que prescritos, Hacienda le imputa esos 440.000 € como ganancia patrimonial no justificada en IRPF y le exige unos 286.000 € de IRPF (incluidos intereses) y una sanción del 150% por importe de 354.000 €. En total, por no haber declarado 440.000 € con el Modelo 720 (dinero ya prescrito a la entrada en vigor de esa obligación), exige la Inspección unos 3.900.000 €, casi ¡NUEVE VECES MÁS!. Recomiendo la lectura del artículo de Esaú Alarcón comentando este caso: PREFIERO LA CÁRCEL.

En cualquier caso, hay esperanza para esos contribuyentes “víctimas” del Modelo 720 que decidan plantar cara al Fisco y defenderse ante esas “atrocidades”, y también para todo el que se esté planteando regularizar su situación en relación con esa obligación (sobre todo ahora, ante el inminente intercambio de información tributaria entre los diferentes Estados) porque, haga lo que haga el legislador, pienso que pronto será cuestionada esa arma ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la UE, bien por una demanda de la Comisión Europea o bien por una cuestión prejudicial planteada por algún Tribunal de Justicia español ahora que las primeras “víctimas” acaban de acceder a nuestros Tribunales, o quizás por ambas vías. No me cabe duda de que el TJUE “recortará” esa arma que es el Modelo 720 anulando esas sanciones desproporcionadas y esa imprescriptibilidad que tan claramente vulnera del Derecho comunitario.

La Hacienda española es consciente de que ahora la Comisión les está “apuntando” con el arma de la Justicia Europea, y eso explicaría por ejemplo la reciente Consulta Vinculante V1434-17 de 6 junio 2017, de la Dirección General de Tributos, que viene a validar la solución que ya a mediados del 2015 la Administración Tributaria había ofrecido oficiosamente a los que no han presentado en plazo el Modelo 720 y no pueden acreditar que los bienes en extranjero proceden de rentas declaradas u obtenidas siendo no residente. Esa reciente Consulta, que sin duda habrá mostrado España a la Comisión Europea para tratar de evitar la demanda ante el TJUE, valida lo que yo denominaba “estrategia penitencia“ en mi post del 2/3/2016 (si presentas el Modelo 720 fuera de plazo pero te imputas los bienes en extranjero como ganancia no justificada en IRPF, ¡renunciando en su caso a prescripciones ganadas!, Hacienda te exigirá IRPF + recargo 15-20% + intereses, pero NO la sanción del 150% sobre la cuota IRPF).

Lo cierto es que con una interpretación literal de la Ley hay que aplicar la sanción del 150% de forma automática cuando se presenta el Modelo 720 fuera de plazo, y así lo había manifestado Tributos en la Consulta Vinculante V3243-13 de 4 noviembre 2013 que hemos mencionado al principio, pero ahora reconocen que con base en una interpretación “coherente”, “sistemática”, “teleológica”, “integradora”, conforme con la “finalidad y espíritu” del conjunto de preceptos afectados, NO debe aplicarse automáticamente esa sanción del 150% a los que regularizan voluntariamente aunque fuera de plazo.

Por otra parte, afortunadamente, muchos inspectores son conscientes de que esa arma que es el Modelo 720 puede vulnerar tanto el Derecho UE como la propia Constitución española y de alguna manera la han guardado en el cajón o la utilizan con mesura. Es conocida una sanción, reproducida en mi post del 20/1/2016, en que el propio inspector cuestionaba claramente el duro régimen sancionador, y en concreto las sanciones formales de 100 o 5.000 € por dato, en los siguientes términos:

“El texto literal del régimen sancionador cuantifica con 5.000 € por cada dato obligatorio incorrecto; la aplicación del mismo sin tener en cuenta el resto de las normas del Ordenamiento Jurídico y de los criterios jurisprudenciales sancionadores daría como resultado importes desorbitados que en algunos casos serían claramente inconstitucionales por atentar contra el citado artículo 31 de la Constitución”.


Palma, 24 de julio de 2017
Alejandro del Campo Zafra
Abogado y asesor fiscal

Te invito a utilizar los comentarios para dejar tu opinión en este artículo. Si te ha gustado esta publicación y no quieres perderte ninguna otra, sígueme a través de Twitter (@alejandrocampo), suscripción por email, ….. ¡Gracias!​

*easyridergs*
Pero todo esto es cuando es dinero FIAT, mientras es cryto nada, no? O eso entiendo yo.

*El_anarquistamualdina*
Las cryptos en tu wallet no están "en el extranjero", pero si están en el exchangue sí se considera que están en el extranjero.


*orbeo*
Derechos de cobro. Tú tienes que notificar lo que tienes en cripto si es más de 50k, es sólo una notificación, para cuando lo transfieras, ellos tener conocimiento.

La historia, es que cada vez que se incrementa en 20k tienes que notificar otra vez. Osea que hay que ir cada 10 días a Hacienda

*Parlakistan*
Yo tengo entendido que en tema crypto simplemente pagas a hacienda al convertir a fiat, eso del 720 no lo tengo claro.

*orbeo*
Es que son cosas diferentes.
Una cosa es cuánto tienes que tributar cuando traes Fiat a tu cuenta de España.
Otra cosa, es que tú a Hacienda tienes que tenerla informada de lo que tienes en el extranjero, siempre que seas residente fiscal en España, y sean los niveles come rasos antes.

*orbeo*
¿Qué bienes se deben declarar?

Cuentas corrientes, de ahorro, imposiciones a plazo, cuentas de crédito y cualquier otra cuenta o depósito, abiertas en entidades bancarias no residentes.

Valores*(representativos de la participación en cualquier tipo de entidad jurídica, así como representativos de la cesión a terceros de capitales propios), derechos, seguros (de vida o invalidez de los que se sea tomador) y rentas (temporales o vitalicias como consecuencia de la entrega de un capital en dinero, de derechos de contenido económico o de bienes muebles o inmuebles, de los que se sea beneficiario) depositadas, gestionadas u obtenidas en el extranjero.

En este capítulo de bienes se incluyen también los valores aportados para la gestión o administración a cualquier instrumento jurídico (incluidos*fideicomisos*y*“tru sts”*o masas patrimoniales). También se deberá informar sobre*las*acciones*y*participa cionesen el capital social o fondo patrimonial de Instituciones de*Inversión Colectiva (IIC)situadas en el extranjero de las que se sea titular o se tenga la consideración de titular real.

*orbeo*
Vale edito, veo que la multa del 150% la unión europea justo la ha tumbado este verano pasado


*Parlakistan*
No se si es actual pero lo pongo para ver si nos clarifica algo:

Fiscalidad de los Bitcoin

Del 720 no dice nada, eso si, dice que las ganancias del trading de una crypto a otra hay que declararlas, a mi eso me parece de locos, ¿como se puede calcular tantos movimientos? Si hay quien está todo el día Trade ando con varias plataformas...

Preguntas frecuentes (actualizadas a marzo de 2014) - Agencia Tributaria

Un solo modelo para tres obligaciones de información diferentes - Agencia Tributaria


*El hombre dubitativo*
solo informo de que si pasas de 50 k en depósitos, valores, acciones ó inmobiliario en el extranjero (los Exchanges que Yo sepa, están fuera de España) hay que declararlo en el 720...solo si lo tienes en el Exchange...si lo tienes en una Wallet, no..​


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2017)

A ver si lo entiendo.

Cuando se pasa el dinero a fiat entonces es cuando se tributa y se paga por los beneficios.

Eso cuando pasas a fiat.

Si no pasas a fiat y tienes criptos, se tiene que declarar (decirle a hacienda que tienes criptos),...pero en que circunstancias? solo cuando tienes las criptos en el extranjero (exchanges) y pasan de 50.000 (esto parece claro que si)? o tambien tienes que declarar si lo tienes en tu wallet instalado en tu ordenador (o si esta en un exchange de españa o la ue)? Otra cosa, imagino que lo que cuenta es donde tienes las criptos al final del año fiscal
, osea, si al final del año lo tienes en españa ya no tienes que declarar nada aunque unos meses atras lo tuvieses en eeuu, es asi?

Sobre lo de declarar cambios de una cripto a otra...indagando en internet sobre el tema de los apuntes contables de compra-venta de cara a la declaracion, lei, literalmente, que si los movimientos superaban el numero maximo de asientos del programa PADRE, lo que hacia hacienda era admitir el dinero que habia salido de tu cuenta con el que habia entrado despues para hacer el calculo de lo que tenias que pagar, pasando olimpicamente de la descripcion pormenorizada de los movimientos...a ver si encuentro otra vez la pagina y lo copypasteo.

P.d: En la pagina a la que hacia alusion no hablan de criptos, hablan de acciones pero igual sirve:

Cómo optimizar tu declaración de Hacienda en trading | Novatos Trading Club



> Tengo cientos y cientos de operaciones. (No me caben en el programa PADRE) ¿Cómo hago?
> Cuando el número de operaciones son más de 48, el programa no deja declarar más movimientos. Para ello, la Agencia Tributaria pone a disposición del contribuyente la realización de un computo global de dichas operaciones a través del método FIFO (First in, First out, esto es primera entrada, primera salida). Se calcularán todas las acciones compradas al principio por su valor y todas las acciones vendidas a su precio de venta. La diferencia entre ambas operaciones es lo que tributará en Hacienda y por lo tanto, el cómputo global de las operaciones se mostrarán en el programa Padre como una única operación.


----------



## Futilvago (13 Dic 2017)

Otra duda es si una billetera en papel o hardward o de pc (Exodus, Jaxx), cuentan como que no está en el extranjero, dada la naturaleza ubicua de las criptos, a la hora de restar esos bitcoins del total para no pasar de los 50.000 que exige el 720.


----------



## djun (13 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo.
> 
> Cuando se pasa el dinero a fiat entonces es cuando se tributa y se paga por los beneficios.
> 
> ...




El criterio de muchos abogados fiscalistas (alguno le he visto comentarlo en youtube) es que cuando cambias de criptos hay una "alteración de patrimonio", es decir: antes tenías Btc y ahora tienes Eth, por lo tanto se declara en el impuesto de la renta. Igual que las acciones, si cambias telefónicoa por BBVA entonces se declara la venta de telefónica por la compra de BBVA. 

Si fuese un trueque también sería lo mismo y se declara igual. Un trueque de btc por un piso es la venta de btc por un valor en euros a cambio de la compra de un piso que también tiene otro valor en euros. 


El enlace que has dejado casi confirma que se declaran los distintos trades que se realizan entre acciones y/o entre criptos. Aunque hay una diferencia, para cambiar o tradear con acciones se pasa por Fiat. Para tradear entre criptos no es necesario pasar por Fiat. Sería un trueque de una coin por otra. Pero eso parece ser que también se declara. Ver vídeo. 

1:36
*Ganacia patrimonial* igual a alteración en la composición del patrimonio mas alteración en la valoración del patrimonio. 

Cap.3: Renta: impuesto a pagar por venta o cambio de bitcoins o criptodivisas - YouTube





Futilvago dijo:


> Otra duda es si una billetera en papel o hardward o de pc (Exodus, Jaxx), cuentan como que no está en el extranjero, dada la naturaleza ubicua de las criptos, a la hora de restar esos bitcoins del total para no pasar de los 50.000 que exige el 720.



Cuando tienes las criptos en una billetera de papel o hardwuard o pc, no hay problema porque no están en el extranjero. Están en tu wallet.


----------



## el juli (13 Dic 2017)

¿Libertad de movimiento de capitales garantizada por la UE?

MENTIRA!!!

El modelo 720 es simplemente DEMENCIAL

Que por hacer fuera de plazo una declaración INFORMATIVA te puedan quitar todo tu dinero y más (hasta 150%), ¿dónde se ha visto?

Como va a ser igual abrir una cuenta en España o en el extranjero si las consecuencias de abrirla en el extranjero pueden ser devastadoras?

De facto se prohíbe la libertad de movimiento de capitales.

Excepto si eres rico, entonces te haces ciudadano monegasco o suizo y asunto arreglado

Gracias Montoro.


----------



## Merlin (13 Dic 2017)

Es increíble que por tener más de 50k euros en la UE tengas que informar a Hacienda ¿Pero no había libre circulación de capitales dentro de la UE? 

De todas formas, aquí os dejo la web un despacho de abogados especializados en criptomonedas: Servicios legales sobre Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas - Abanlex


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2017)

Pero entonces mientras no tengas 50k en criptos en el extranjero no tienes que declararlas? osea, ahora pongamos que tengo 100k en criptos en mi wallet...no tengo que informar a hacienda hasta que saco la pasta a fiat?


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

No lo sé, yo la duda que tengo es la siguiente.

Tu tienes tus cripto en tu casa en un hw o como sea. De cara a hacienda no deberías notificar nada por que no está en el extrangero (está en la blockchain).

Ahora tú quieres convertir 90.000 euros a fiat en tu banco.

Entonces mandas tus cripto al exchange, cambias y ordenas la transferencia. Te llegan 90.000 euros a tu banco desde una cuenta de un exchange extrangero.

Tu podrías decir a hacienda, oiga, que yo los tenía en casa, no los tenía guardados en el exchange. Pero hacienda sólo tiene una transferencia del exchange a tu cuenta, por lo que va a entender que lo tenías allí depositado. Y por lo tanto con obligación de notificar. Esto es lo que no tengo claro.


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No lo sé, yo la duda que tengo es la siguiente.
> 
> Tu tienes tus cripto en tu casa en un hw o como sea. De cara a hacienda no deberías notificar nada por que no está en el extrangero (está en la blockchain).
> 
> ...



Pero a ver, se declara todo al final del año fiscal o hay que ir declarando conforme haces "cosas"?

Quiero decir, si se declara el estado de tus cuentas a dia de 31 de diciembre, imagino que lo que importa es como tienes las cuentas en ese momento...por ejemplo, si tenias las criptos en un exchange de eeuu en octubre y en 31 de diciembre ya las tienes a fiat en tu banco o bien en tu wallet entiendo que lo de octubre ya no cuenta.

Cosa diferente es que se tenga que ir declarando sobre la marcha o declara un "historial" de tus vienes durante todo el año.


----------



## aprendinversor (13 Dic 2017)

Yo parto de la base de que lo tengas en los exchanges y lo que pase en estos es opaco para el fisco; hasta que el dinero no llegue a tu cuenta ... "no existe".

Otra cosa supongo que será el que que hagas de golpe o muy seguidas varias transferencias por +50K. Pero bueno, vas lo declaras y a correr. Cuando vuelva a tu cuenta vuelves a declarar y andando, y si entre medias te gastas parte de ello con la viabuy, pues igual hasta declaras pérdidas patrimoniales.


----------



## lewis (13 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin no está en el extranjero, símplemente no está en ninguna parte y está en todas a la vez.


----------



## lolmaokai (13 Dic 2017)

Si tienes las monedas en un exchange extrajero seguramente sí que hay que declararlas; escribo seguramente porque hacienda no se ha pronunciado.
Si las guardas en un wallet supongo que no, pero a saber ::

Además tened en cuenta que a partir de 2017 a entrado en marcha el _Automatic Exchange of Information (AEOI)_, que obliga a todos los bancos extrajeros a compartir información con la hacienda española. Este acuerdo me parece que no solo afecta a los bancos sino que también afecta a los exchanges así que *los exchanges notificarán a la hacienda española acerca de vuestros movimientos*.

Con ese nuevo acuerdo y el 720 Montoro se va a cebar ::


----------



## lewis (13 Dic 2017)

Tú realmente no tienes tokens, tienes símplemente el conocimiento de unas claves que te permiten movilizar una cantidad de tokens para cambiarlos de lugar dentro de una base de datos distribuida.


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

Aqui pego otro texto bastante clarificador de otra web:

Implicación legal de las criptomonedas en España  - bitcoiner today



> Cualquier persona que tenga Bitcoins u otra criptodivisa deberá declarar a Hacienda la posesión de éstas aunque la legislación vigente no sea clara y no existan consultas al respecto, pues quizá exista la obligación de presentar, además, el nuevo modelo 720 de Cristóbal Montoro en el que se deben declarar todos los bienes de los contribuyentes en el extranjero. Entramos entonces en la paradoja de saber si las criptodivisas que poseemos se encuentran o no en el extranjero. De todas formas, en España por ejemplo, aplicando la Ley de Renta, se establece que existe ganancia patrimonial cuando se produce una alteración en la valoración y composición del patrimonio (se deben dar ambas premisas) Por ejemplo, intercambiar una acción de ARCELOR por otra que nos da los mismos derechos no cumpliría las premisas para establecerlo como ganancia patrimonial ya que la alteración de la valoración la cumple (el valor de las acciones varía) pero la composición del patrimonio no (tenemos lo mismo, de diferente valor) Entonces al vender una criptodivisa por dinero FIAT se produciría una ganancia patrimonial, pasamos de tener dinero FIAT a tener una Criptodivisa modificando también los valores de ellas. De esta manera tributaríamos en 2017 un 19% a los 6.000€ de beneficio, un 21% hasta los 44.000€ y un 23% a partir de 44.000€
> 
> En este caso y aplicando la misma Ley de Renta el intercambio entre criptodivisas también debería ser declarado, pues cumple con ambas premisas, se altera la valoración y la composición del patrimonio.



En resumidas cuentas, si tienes en el extranjero mas de 50k en criptos debes declarar, y luego tambien debes declarar los intercambios de criptos siempre que sean entre criptos diferentes ya que hay un cambio del patrimonio en "forma y valor" (esto es lo que se aplica a las acciones), aunque no cambies a fiat, lo que no me queda claro es si hay que pagar o solo es a titulo informativo, como el modelo 720.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Dic 2017)

Si la cantidad de parguelas que han cambiado sus euros por bitcoins llega a masa critica, se sacaran la ley de la manga que considerará a las criptomonedas dinero del bueno y van a empezar la escabechina por no haberlo declarado.

Y no digais que no os lo advirtio un conforero un dia de mucho frio a las dos de la madrugada.


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

Mas:

Hacienda aún no sabe qué hacer con la fiscalidad del bitcoin - Noticia | Noticias | invertia.com



> Si en vez de vender bitcoin por euros, ¿cambio bitcoin por otra criptomoneda?
> La ley de Renta determina que hay ganancia o pérdida patrimonial cuando hay una alteración de la composición y de la valoración de tu patrimonio. Al cambiar bitcoin por otra criptodivisa se está produciendo una alteración en la composición del patrimonio (antes tenía btc y ahora tengo otro activo) y también en la valoración (antes tenía btc que compré a x euros y ahora tengo otro activo que ahora vale z euros). Esta interpretación hay gente que no la comparte y considera que solo cuando se cambia a euros hay que tributar pero esto no tiene una base legal y Hacienda seguramente liquidará por movimientos entre criptos. Otra cosa es que si haces muchos movimientos entre monedas es difícil tener una información exacta de compras y ventas, pero eso no exime de declarar la ganancia o pérdida.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Dic 2017)

Lo que no puede ser es que porque Hacienda ahora no tenga un criterio claro dentro de 3 años te corten los huevos por operaciones que haces en estos dias y no los declarases de la forma que se establezca por entonces, es que me lo veo venir. Diran lo tipico, "lo siento, si, sabemos que no lo explicamos bien y habia mucha confusion esos dias, tienes razon..........pero a pagar".


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

Pocos thanks en estos hilos, lo de los impuestos no mola.


----------



## Angelillo23 (14 Dic 2017)

lewis dijo:


> Tú realmente no tienes tokens, tienes símplemente el conocimiento de unas claves que te permiten movilizar una cantidad de tokens para cambiarlos de lugar dentro de una base de datos distribuida.



Tu realmente no tienes dinero, tienes papelitos de colores y numeritos en el banco que puedes distribuir a cambio de bienes / servicios.

Pero que hay que pagar


----------



## djun (14 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Mas:
> 
> Hacienda aún no sabe qué hacer con la fiscalidad del bitcoin - Noticia | Noticias | invertia.com
> *¿Tengo que presentar el modelo 720?*
> En el modelo 720 quedan perfectamente tasados los activos que hay que declarar y, entre ellos entiendo que no se encuentran las criptomonedas por lo tanto inicialmente no hay que declararlas. No obstante este es un tema complejo que podría dar muchas vueltas si le interesa a Hacienda.





davitin dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas, si tienes en el extranjero mas de 50k en criptos debes declarar, y luego tambien debes declarar los intercambios de criptos siempre que sean entre criptos diferentes ya que hay un cambio del patrimonio en "forma y valor" (esto es lo que se aplica a las acciones), aunque no cambies a fiat, *lo que no me queda claro es si hay que pagar o solo es a titulo informativo, como el modelo 720.*



En el caso de que las criptomonedas haya que declararlas en el modelo 720, simplemente es una declaración sobre los bienes que tengas en el extranjero y que superen el valor de 50.000 euros. Sólo es una declaración a la que te obligan y con la que te pueden multar de manera exagerada (si no presentas ese modelo 720) para intimidar y abusar del contribuyente. Pero solo se 'paga' en la *Declaración del IRPF* cuando hay ganancias del capital, es decir cuando vendes las criptos (como las acciones). 
Y también se declara y se paga en el *Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio* (el 1%) cuando el valor de las criptos y de las acciones o el resto de bienes que tengas: casa, tierras, etc... supere el valor, creo que de 700.000 euros aproximadamente.

La otra cuestión es que al cambiar una cripto por otra existe una alteración en la composición del patrimonio (antes tenía btc y ahora tengo otro activo) y también en la valoración (antes tenía btc que compré a x euros y ahora tengo otro activo que ahora vale z euros), por lo tanto eso se declara en el Impuesto del IRPF como ganancias o pérdidas del capital.


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> En el caso de que las criptomonedas haya que declararlas en el modelo 720, simplemente es una declaración sobre los bienes que tengas en el extranjero y que superen el valor de 50.000 euros. Sólo es una declaración a la que te obligan y con la que te pueden multar de manera exagerada (si no presentas ese modelo 720) para intimidar y abusar del contribuyente. Pero solo se 'paga' en la *Declaración del IRPF* cuando hay ganancias del capital, es decir cuando vendes las criptos (como las acciones).
> Y también se declara y se paga en el *Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio* (el 1%) cuando el valor de las criptos y de las acciones o el resto de bienes que tengas: casa, tierras, etc... supere el valor, creo que de 700.000 euros aproximadamente.



Si, eso esta claro, la cuestion clave es si hay que incluir en la declaracion de la renta el tradeo de una moneda a otra(sin cambiar a fiat, solo de cripto a cripto) y tributar por ello aunque no se haya pasado a fiat.


----------



## djun (14 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Si, eso esta claro, la cuestion clave es si hay que incluir en la declaracion de la renta el tradeo de una moneda a otra(sin cambiar a fiat, solo de cripto a cripto) y tributar por ello aunque no se haya pasado a fiat.



Creo que sí. Seguramente hay que declararlo. Es como una permuta. Al cambiar-permutar una casa por otra se valoran ambas propiedades y básicamente se producen dos escrituras de compraventa. No hay fiat por medio pero hay un cambio en la composición del patrimonio y en la valoración de dicho patrimonio.


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Creo que sí. Seguramente hay que declararlo. Es como una permuta. Al cambiar-permutar una casa por otra se valoran ambas propiedades y básicamente se producen dos escrituras de compraventa. No hay fiat por medio pero hay un cambio en la composición del patrimonio y en la valoración de dicho patrimonio.



De todos modos, por lo que leo en foros, todavia no hay nada especifico para las criptos en españa...en eeuu si que se tributa por los cambios entre criptos, pero es que en eeuu las criptos tienen consideracion fiscal de "propiedad", y en españa, por ejemplo bitcoin tiene consideracion de " medio de pago", con lo cual lo mas seguro es que de momento solo haya que declarar cuando se pasa a fiat, aunque no hay nada claro aun.


----------



## -bubble- (14 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si lo que quieres es estar absolutamente en Paz con hacienda, al margend e que sea más o menos fácil estar opaco.. la solución es que hagas declaración patrimonio, que solo es obligatoria por encima de 700.000 euros, y la hagas como voluntaria, añadiendo una nota al liquidador, en la que le dices que realizas esa declaración, a efectos de que no se pueda aplicar en ningún caso ocultación, si bien no tendrá que pagar nada por debajo de niveles superiores a 700.000€.
> 
> El día que liquides, si lo haces alguna vez, tendrás que realizar imputación de rendimientos por incremento de patrimonio, tomando como referencia el valor de la inversión inicial, y a descontar del resultado de la venta. Si han pasado años, ( no sé seguro) el propio programa te realizará reducciones de la cuota por plurianualidad.
> 
> ...



¡Buenos dias Negrofuturo!.

Llevo muchos años entrando en burbujainfo (sobre todo en consumo responsable). Me he registrado ahora solo para darte las gracias por esta info.

He invertido unos 1700 euros en criptos y he cambiado entre bitcoin, mana, litcoin, ripple y demás. Viendo como está todo el tema y como lo has dicho, preferiría estar en paz con Hacienda.

¿Me aconsejas entonces que haga el modelo 720 y declare TODO a Hacienda?

Supongo que por una cantidad tan pequeña, lo que tuviera que declarar ahora sería poquito, ya que no tradeo con regularidad. Los intercambios entre ellas es para comprarlas, holdear y ya está. Todo está en coldwallet excepto iota y ripple.

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo. Sois los mejores...


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

Aqui copypasteo lo que comenta un forero de otro foro, hay que cogerlo con pinzas por que hablamos de gente anonima en internet, pero lo pongo aqui:

El usuario Aymaro de bitcointalk ha respondido muy amablemente a una cuestión que le planteé. Os copio mi pregunta y su respuesta, por si es de vuestro interés. Aymaro es asesor fiscal y entiende de criptomonedas. Personalmente, valoro mucho haber podido encontrar un profesional como él.Además, parece que se le puede requerir profesionalmente. Os dejo lo que me ha dicho:

Hola Aymaro,

he visto que te has identificado como asesor fiscal y que entiendes de esto, lo cual no es común en España. Abusando de tu amabilidad, me gustaría plantearte unas dudas que tengo respecto a temas
fiscales. Hace unos días que lo estamos discutiendo en otro foro, pero no somos profesionales, por lo que andamos bastante perdidos.

Mis dudas, en concreto, van sobre el trading de altcoins, entre BTC y distintas alts sin pasar nunca por fiat (euros). La cuestion es que compré hace ya unos 4 años unos Bitcoins en localbitcoins (pongamos que unos 10 BTC). Desde entonces he estado haciendo trading entre esos BTC y otras altcoins, y altualmente tengo bastantes más BTC (pongamos que 100 BTC). Para obtener esos BTC, además de hacer trading, he comprado ICOs, las he vendido o he minado altcoins. Todo esto siempre ha sido dentro*
del ecosistema cripto, sin salir nunca a euros. Muchos de los exchanges que usé ya ni siquiera existen.

Mis dudas son:

¿tendría que haber tributado durante estos años por el trading entre altcoins?. Si es así y no le he hecho y. además, no tengo registro de todas las compra/ventas realizadas, ¿qué podría hacer para regularizar mi situación?

tengo claro que si vendo mis BTC a euros tendré que pagar impuestos por la ganancia patrimonial generada. Hasta ahí no tengo ningún problema. Pero, ¿qué pasa si solo puedo justificar la compra de*
10 BTC y quiero vender ahora 100 BTC? ¿Puede hacienda ponerme problemas? ¿Puede considerar que he hecho algo ilegal? El problema es que no tengo justificantes de todas las operaciones.

Lo dicho, excúsame por preguntar directamente, pero no consigo encontrar información sobre el*
tema y te estaría muy agradecido si tuvieses la amabilidad de contestarme.

Gracias

Hola, te contesto a tus dos cuestiones:

No tributas hasta que no conviertas a divisa fiat (esto de momento, en el futuro, si se*
"institucionaliza" esta criptomoneda, podría cambiar, pero lo dudo)

Si no tienes registro de operaciones intermedias, hacienda va a tomar 2
momentos para calcular la plusvalía: la conversión a euros de la compra
inicial (10 BTC) y el importe de la venta (ambos sí son justificables).
Si te quedas en cartera con algunos bitcoins, en operaciones*
posteriores o sucesivas, al no poder justificar importe de compra,*
tributaras integramente por el importe vendido como base imponible.

Saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Dic 2017)

-bubble- dijo:


> ¡Buenos dias Negrofuturo!.
> 
> Llevo muchos años entrando en burbujainfo (sobre todo en consumo responsable). Me he registrado ahora solo para darte las gracias por esta info.
> 
> ...



Si no pasas de 50.000 € a 31-12, y tampoco de media 50.000 € en el ultimo trimestre (suma lo que tenías en Octubre, Noviembre y Diciembre y dividelo entre 3)...
no es necesario el Modelo 720...eso sí si tienes ganancias a 31/12 tendras que declararlas en el Modelo 100 en Junio 2018 cuando se haga la declaración IRPF...ahí se declara lo que hayas ganado de intereses, ventas de acciones, FI, depósitos et..,:

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 15:01 ----------




aprendinversor dijo:


> Por experiencia propia no puedo decirte mucho, pero entre lo que hablé ayer con mi asesora y lo que sé por otros sitios, creo que tengo algunas cosas claras:
> 
> 1ª De lo que tengas fuera, la AEAT en general va a saber lo que tu le cuentes. Sé de muy buena fuente (gente que trabaja en Hacienda en Madrid) que la AEAT ni siquiera tiene forma de saber qué dinero tienes en Paypal, conque para saber qué tienes en exchanges extranjeros.
> 
> ...



Depende...hay países en los que se avisa automáticamente a Hacienda española si abres cuenta y tienes fondos...De Giro, Swissquote etc..,


----------



## -bubble- (14 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si no pasas de 50.000 € a 31-12, y tampoco de media 50.000 € en el ultimo trimestre (suma lo que tenías en Octubre, Noviembre y Diciembre y dividelo entre 3)...
> no es necesario el Modelo 720...eso sí si tienes ganancias a 31/12 tendras que declararlas en el Modelo 100 en Junio 2018 cuando se haga la declaración IRPF...ahí se declara lo que hayas ganado de intereses, ventas de acciones, FI, depósitos et..,:,





Muchas gracias por la respuesta. 

Con ganancias entiendo que te refieres a solo si las saco a fiat, ¿no?

Si las declaro pero siguen en el wallet, aunque se revaloricen al año siguiente (que explotara su valor, vamos) en un principio no pasaria nada ni tendria que hacer nada en la declaracion a no ser que hiciera su transferencia al banco a traves de kraken o similar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Dic 2017)

-bubble- dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Con ganancias entiendo que te refieres a solo si las saco a fiat, ¿no?
> 
> Si las declaro pero siguen en el wallet, aunque se revaloricen al año siguiente (que explotara su valor, vamos) en un principio no pasaria nada ni tendria que hacer nada en la declaracion a no ser que hiciera su transferencia al banco a traves de kraken o similar.



eso creo...de todas maneras, pregunta a un asesor, porque el tema de las criptos, fiscalmente hablando, esta muy verde...lo que si esta claro es que si vendes criptos y tienes ganancias, deberas declararlo en 2018 en el 100 de IRPF...pero vaya, eso también pasaría si vendes con ganancias acciones, fondos, ETF, bonos etc..,


----------



## djun (15 Dic 2017)

Declaración del Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio en 2017


El Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio grava las rentas patrimoniales de las personas físicas. Para saber si estás obligado a hacer la Declaración del Impuesto sobre Patrimonio este 2017 y presentar el Modelo 714 deberás tener en cuenta varios aspectos:

- Importe bruto total de las rentas patrimoniales durante el ejercicio fiscal 2016.
- Comunidad Autónoma donde estás empadronado y por lo tanto donde presentas la Declaración de la Renta.
- Titularidad y ubicación de Bienes y Derechos; tanto de aquellos que están dentro del territorio español, como de aquellos que se hallen fuera y que hayas declarado mediante el Modelo 720.


*El Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio en Cataluña*
De forma general, el Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio grava las rentas patrimoniales que superan los 700.000 € durante el ejercicio 2016. Sin embargo, en función del lugar de residencia del contribuyente se aplican excepciones.

En el caso del Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio está directamente recaudado por los gobiernos autonómicos de las Comunidades Autónomas (CCAA) y éstas tienen la potestad para variar el límite exento, e incluso para aplicar bonificaciones en cuota de hasta un 100%.

Para este 2017, en el caso de Cataluña, se ha reducido el límite exento de tributación del Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio a 500.000 € brutos anuales. Al reducir el importe, son más los contribuyentes que están obligados a presentar el Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio. En el caso de la Comunidad de Madrid por ejemplo, el gobierno autonómico ofrece un 100% de bonificaciones en cuota, reduciendo a cero el número de contribuyentes del impuesto.

A modo de resumen debes tener en cuenta que si resides fiscalmente en Cataluña y durante el ejercicio 2016 has tenido rentas patrimoniales de un importe igual o superior a los 500.000 € brutos estará obligado a declarar el Impuesto sobre Patrimonio 2016 y presentar tu Declaración éste 2017 mediante el Modelo 714.

*Contribuyentes que deben declarar el Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio*
El Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio se aplica en base al límite patrimonial fijado, y tiene en cuenta el origen y la titularidad de la renta patrimonial. Concretamente la ley determina que deben presentar la Declaración del Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio los siguientes contribuyentes:

- *Sujetos pasivos por Obligación Personal*: Las personas que residen fiscalmente en España (según indican las normas del IRPF) deben tributar por todos los bienes y derechos de los cuales sean titulares, independientemente de si éstos están o no ubicados en territorio español.
- *Sujetos pasivos por Obligación Real*: Las personas físicas que no residen en España a efectos fiscales (según indican las normas del IRPF) tributarán por todos los bienes y derechos de los cuales sean titulares que estén ubicados dentro del territorio español o que pueden ejercer en España siempre que su valor sea igual o superior a 700.000 € (límite de exención general en España).

*Se prorroga el Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio en 2017*
El Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio se creó en 1978 junto con la entrada en vigor la Constitución Española. Fue un impuesto de carácter “extraordinario” y pretendía ser temporal. Aún así se ha estado aplicando este impuesto hasta el año 2008, año en el que el ejecutivo decidió abolirlo para evitar que los contribuyentes de clase media no se vieran tan afectados por este impuesto, que en origen fue creado para gravar las rentas de la clase alta. En 2011 el gobierno instauró de nuevo el Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio para los ejercicios de 2011 y 2012, y elevó el límite de exención de 120.000 € de renta patrimonial hasta los 700.000 €. De forma expresa se anunció que el impuesto desaparecería para el ejercicio de 2013. Pero la realidad es que se han ido aprobando prórrogas y se ha ido manteniendo el límite de exención en 700.000 €.

Este año 2017, y tal y como ocurrió los dos años anteriores, se ha prorrogado la obligación. Los contribuyentes obligados deberán presentar el Modelo 714 y hacer la Declaración del Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio del ejercicio 2016 .


----------



## davitin (21 Dic 2017)

Os paso este hilo muy bueno de forobits, hablan largo y tendido sobre el tema:

¿Qué hacemos con hacienda? (Fiscalidad e Impuestos sobre Bitcoin) - Bitcoin - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español

Resumiendo, hay gestores que te diran que se tiene que tributar por el tradeo entre altcoins aunque no lo pases a fiat, ya que segun ellos son permutas y el patrimonio aumenta o disminuye, y hay otros gestores que te diran que solo se tributa al pasar a fiat por que no hay nada legislado al respecto de las alts (salvo el minado y el cambio a fiat que es plusvalia).

Estan esos dos criterios...el problema que plantea la gente es el tema de justificar los intercambios de alts...los exchanges tienen sus listados con las operaciones, pero no ponen el precion en fiat, con lo cual va a ser muy dificil cuadrar las cuentas por muchos motivos...luego esta el temor a que los de hacienda vayan de listos y te digan que no aceptan los archivos de los exchanges y que como no pueedes justificar el origen de la plusvalia se quedan con el 54%....luego el tema del blanqueo de dinero...

Lo que esta claro es que no hay nada legislado eapecificamente, pero hacienda puede decir en un futuro que la interpretacion de las criptos es analoga a la de las acciones y que habia que declarar todos ños cambios de alts.

En fin, es un tema complicado.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Dic 2017)

-bubble- dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Con ganancias entiendo que te refieres a solo si las saco a fiat, ¿no?
> 
> Si las declaro pero siguen en el wallet, aunque se revaloricen al año siguiente (que explotara su valor, vamos) en un principio no pasaria nada ni tendria que hacer nada en la declaracion a no ser que hiciera su transferencia al banco a traves de kraken o similar.



Si vendes y ganas y lo conviertes a FIAT (€), y lo haces antes de 31/12/17, aunque lo tengas en el Exchange, deberías declararlo (es como si tienes una cuenta en Alemania y te da intereses, pero los dejas allí...da lo mismo hay que imputar esos intereses en la casilla 022, creo, del Modelo 100)...si cambias y lo dejas en cripto, creo que no lo debes declarar ya que ¿ como lo traduces a € ?...aunque supongo que se podría...8:


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Una cosa que leí en forocoches (creo), como veis pasar los euros del exchange a PayPal?

PayPal está radicado en Luxemburgo, y de la cuenta de PayPal se puede pagar prácticamente de todo online.


----------



## Periplo (21 Dic 2017)

Y que dice hacienda para lo que se invierta en ICOS?
Inviertes en Diciembre y no termina la Ico hasta enero 2018,deberias declarar en 2018 la inversion por la permuta de chapas (por que muchas tienes que comprar su moneda..)?


----------



## tropecientos (21 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Una cosa que leí en forocoches (creo), como veis pasar los euros del exchange a PayPal?
> 
> PayPal está radicado en Luxemburgo, y de la cuenta de PayPal se puede pagar prácticamente de todo online.



con tu saldo de paypal te compras monedas de la fnmt (pagarás un sobrecoste) y haces el cambio a efectivo en el Banco de España.


----------



## hoppe (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Una cosa que leí en forocoches (creo), como veis pasar los euros del exchange a PayPal?
> 
> PayPal está radicado en Luxemburgo, y de la cuenta de PayPal se puede pagar prácticamente de todo online.



No veo la forma de enviarlo del exchange a PayPal, ya que este hace comprobación de la cuenta bancaria que le des para que puedas enviar/recibir saldo.


----------



## Javisu (22 Dic 2017)

Según esta consulta vinculante que he encontrado, no habría que tributar por el intercambio de criptos (algo por otra parte complicado ya que la información que aportan los Exchanges es...), sino al pasar a Euros:

_Consulta Vinculante D.G.T. de 2 de septiembre de 2010

RESUMEN:

El consultante ha tenido unas minusvalías generadas por un cambio de divisa extranjera (libra esterlina) cambiada a euros y plusvalías generadas con la misma divisa en acciones. Si las pérdidas originadas por el cambio de divisa se deben incluir en la renta del ahorro y si se pueden compensar con las plusvalías de las acciones.

Descripción:

El consultante ha tenido unas minusvalías generadas por un cambio de divisa extranjera (libra esterlina) cambiada a euros y plusvalías generadas con la misma divisa en acciones.

Cuestión planteada:

Si las pérdidas originadas por el cambio de divisa se deben incluir en la renta del ahorro y si se pueden compensar con las plusvalías de las acciones.

Contestación:

Siempre que no se desarrollen en el ámbito de una actividad económica, las diferencias producidas por el cambio de moneda extranjera a nacional, generan una ganancia o pérdida patrimonial por la diferencia entre el valor de transmisión y el de adquisición de las divisas invertidas, de acuerdo con el artículo 33.1 de la Ley 35/2006, de 28 de noviembre, del Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas y de modificación parcial del las leyes de los Impuestos sobre Sociedades, sobre la Renta de no Residentes y sobre el Patrimonio (BOE del día 29), en adelante LIRPF, el cual establece que "son ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales las variaciones en el valor del patrimonio del contribuyente que se pongan de manifiesto con ocasión de cualquier alteración en la composición de aquél, salvo que por esta Ley se califiquen como rendimientos". Se considerará como tipo de cambio el vigente en el momento de la transmisión o reembolso.

Según el artículo 14.1 c) de la LIRPF, "las ganancias o pérdidas patrimoniales se imputarán al período impositivo en que tenga lugar la alteración patrimonial". Ahora bien, lo señalado anteriormente sólo procederá si la conversión de la divisa es a euros. En caso contrario, es decir, cuando lo recibido sean divisas, el resultado derivado de las diferencias de cambio no se imputará hasta el momento en que ese cambio se realice efectivamente, de acuerdo con lo previsto en el artículo 14.2 e) de la LIRPF, según el cual "las diferencias positivas o negativas que se produzcan en las cuentas representativas de saldos en divisas o en moneda extranjera, como consecuencia de la modificación experimentada en sus cotizaciones, se imputarán en el momento del cobro o del pago respectivo". Por tanto, suponiendo que las operaciones realizadas por el consultante no han sido desarrolladas en el ámbito de una actividad económica, las diferencias producidas por el cambio de moneda extranjera (libra esterlina) a nacional (euros) habrán generado una ganancia o pérdida patrimonial por la diferencia entre el valor de transmisión (valor cuando se deshizo la operación al cambiar las libras esterlinas a euros) y el de adquisición de las divisas, siendo imputable dicha diferencia al período impositivo en que se produjo tal conversión de las divisas a euros.

Esta ganancia o pérdida patrimonial tendrá la consideración de renta del ahorro a la que se refiere el artículo 46 de la LIRPF.

En cuanto a la compensación de la pérdida originada por el cambio de divisa, el artículo 49.1 de la LIRPF dispone que "la base imponible del ahorro estará constituida por el saldo positivo de sumar los siguientes saldos:

(.).

b) El saldo positivo resultante de integrar y compensar, exclusivamente entre sí, en cada período impositivo, las ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales obtenidas en el mismo a que se refiere el artículo 46 de esta Ley.

Si el resultado de la integración y compensación arrojase saldo negativo, su importe sólo se podrá compensar con el positivo que se ponga de manifiesto durante los cuatro años siguientes". Lo que comunico a Vd. con efectos vinculantes, conforme a lo dispuesto en el apartado 1 del artículo 89 de la Ley 58/2003, de 17 de diciembre, General Tributaria._

Consulta Vinculante D.G.T. de 2 de septiembre de 2010. IRPF. Integración y compensación de rentas - Portal Asesoría y Empresas Thomson Reuters

P.S. O eso he entendido yo...


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

Javisu dijo:


> Según esta consulta vinculante que he encontrado, no habría que tributar por el intercambio de criptos (algo por otra parte complicado ya que la información que aportan los Exchanges es...), sino al pasar a Euros:
> 
> _Consulta Vinculante D.G.T. de 2 de septiembre de 2010
> 
> ...



Interesante, pero ahi habla de divisas...la permuta (que no venta) de acciones se trata de la misma forma? Yo habia leido en algun sitio que la permuta de acciones si debia tributar en el irpf, y ponian de ejemplo cuando se fusionaban bancos y se cambiaban de forma automatica las antiguas acciones por las nuevas...una cripto es una divisa, una accion, o es otra cosa? O aun no hay nada explicito sobre criptos?

Yo tambien creo que ahora mismo no habria que tributar criptos hasta que no se cambian a euros, pero mas bien por que no hay nada explicito sobre ellas...o quiza, por el mismo motivo, llegado el caso te digan que la permuta entre criptos es como cambiar un cuadro de warhold por un ferrari y que si habia que declarlo...aaah, interpretacion interpretacion...

En otro orden de cosas...si haces la declaracion y hacienda te la acepta ya no te pueden reclamar nada mas adelante, no?


----------



## djun (22 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Interesante, pero ahi habla de divisas...la permuta (que no venta) de acciones se trata de la misma forma? Yo habia leido en algun sitio que la permuta de acciones si debia tributar en el irpf, y ponian de ejemplo cuando se fusionaban bancos y se cambiaban de forma automatica las antiguas acciones por las nuevas...una cripto es una divisa, una accion, o es otra cosa? O aun no hay nada explicito sobre criptos?
> 
> Yo tambien creo que ahora mismo no habria que tributar criptos hasta que no se cambian a euros, pero mas bien por que no hay nada explicito sobre ellas...o quiza, por el mismo motivo, llegado el caso te digan que la permuta entre criptos es como cambiar un cuadro de warhold por un ferrari y que si habia que declarlo...aaah, interpretacion interpretacion...
> 
> En otro orden de cosas...si haces la declaracion y hacienda te la acepta ya no te pueden reclamar nada mas adelante, no?



El problema es que hagas lo que hagas Hacienda siempre puede abusar e interpretar la norma como mejor le parezca. Puedes hacer la declaración lo mejor posible, creyendo que había que declarar cada vez que intercambias una cripto por otra, pero Hacienda siempre puede decir que esa declaración no es correcta, o que has ocultado datos, o que te faltó declarar el modelo 720 (posible multa de 150% por no declararlo). O que te faltó declarar el impuesto del patrimonio si superas los 700 mil euros... 

Una vez que te pones en manos de Hacienda, ésta te puede recabar cada vez mas infomación, mas justificantes, te puede poner mas multas y finalmente te puede acusar de mas delitos.


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> El problema es que hagas lo que hagas Hacienda siempre puede abusar e interpretar la norma como mejor le parezca. Puedes hacer la declaración lo mejor posible, creyendo que había que declarar cada vez que intercambias una cripto por otra, pero Hacienda siempre puede decir que esa declaración no es correcta, o que has ocultado datos, o que te faltó declarar el modelo 720 (posible multa de 150% por no declararlo). O que te faltó declarar el impuesto del patrimonio si superas los 700 mil euros...
> 
> Una vez que te pones en manos de Hacienda, ésta te puede recabar cada vez mas infomación, mas justificantes, te puede poner mas multas y finalmente te puede acusar de mas delitos.



Si, por eso lo digo.

Hombre, en teoria declarando los cambios entre criptos ya te cubres las espaldas por qur pagarias lo maximo y el mismo año en que lo has ganado, pero coml tu dices, lo mismo hacienda empieza a pedirte justificantes imposibles y acaba diciendo que es ganancia injustificada...eso si, delito no es, sinplemente te meterian un sablazo de mas del 50%...lo de acusarte de blanqueo de dinero no lo podrian sostener por qur en una investigacion judicial si que es facil demostrar que esos dineros vienen de exchanges.

Pero digo yo que hacienda tampoco puede rechazar por sistema lo que le salga de los huevos, vamos, si gano pasta con las criptos y me hacen eso de forma arbitraria los llevo a juicio.


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2017)

Por cierto, alguien ha visto la web/aplicacion "cointracking"? joder que pasada, te hace la contabilidad de las criptos, importa los archivos de los exchanges (estan los mas usados) y te lo ordena todo, te pone hasta los precios en euros y dolares que tenian las criptos en el momento de comprar o vender (no tengo claro si este dato lo extrae de los ficheros del exchange, creo que no, o de alguna base de datos), una pasada.


----------



## itaka (23 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que con pagar el 23% por ganancias de capital es bastante. Ponerse a mirar los mil cambios de monedas de exchanges es una locura.


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2017)

itaka dijo:


> Yo creo que con pagar el 23% por ganancias de capital es bastante. Ponerse a mirar los mil cambios de monedas de exchanges es una locura.



Ya, pero fijate que en eeuu es asi, y creo que en austria y alemania tambien (voy a tratar de encontrar la legislacion al respecto de ambos paises).

Nunca subestimes las tonterias que se hacen en este pais...mira todo lo que les hacen a los autonomos, a los que ponen paneles solares, etc...que no te extrañe que metan tanto la zarpa que al final no sea ni rentable hacer trading o invertir en criptos en españa, no seria la primera vez que joden enteramente un sector por avaricia, cazurrismo o amiguismo.


----------



## Barruno (23 Dic 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si lo que quieres es estar absolutamente en Paz con hacienda, al margend e que sea más o menos fácil estar opaco.. la solución es que hagas declaración patrimonio, que solo es obligatoria por encima de 700.000 euros, y la hagas como voluntaria, añadiendo una nota al liquidador, en la que le dices que realizas esa declaración, a efectos de que no se pueda aplicar en ningún caso ocultación, si bien no tendrá que pagar nada por debajo de niveles superiores a 700.000€.
> 
> El día que liquides, si lo haces alguna vez, tendrás que realizar imputación de rendimientos por incremento de patrimonio, tomando como referencia el valor de la inversión inicial, y a descontar del resultado de la venta. Si han pasado años, ( no sé seguro) el propio programa te realizará reducciones de la cuota por plurianualidad.
> 
> ...



Hijo, ibas de puta madre y al final has derrapado.
Lo de las fundaciones.... en fin... y hablas del impuesto de la libertad....
No se si es que sabes algo o has oido campanas, pero lo de las fundaciones es encarcelar la pasta para el fin aducido... pretender sacarlo de ahí es meterte en un lio de cojones, si es que pretendes sacarlo tú, o tus herederos, y poder gastarlo para, p.e.,uir de este estercolero llamado Euráfrica.

No obstante lo del 720 me ha gustado.
Éso es hilar fino.
Te doy el thanks.


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2017)

Acabo de descubrir qur la pagina "criptocompare", guarda los historicos de precios de las altcoins de un monton de exchanges...esto es muy valioso a la hora de cuantificar el valor de cada transaccion que se haya hecho entre alts, ya que no se trata de " medias" si no del precio concreto que habia en cada exchange.

En otro orden de cosas, cada operacion en un exchange tiene un id, el mismo exchange debe tener el registro de sus precios historicos, yo creo que si se solicita esto al exchange te lo tiene que dar, y con el id te sale el resto de la info de la operacion, de hecho es facil conseguir esto con los archivos csv del exchange.

Lo que recomiendan en el hilo de forobits sobre fiscalidad, es contratar los servicios de un perito informatico...tal y como yo lo veo, el perito puede hacer un documento dando fe de que los datos han sido proporcionados a traves de archivos csv del exchange, con eso deberia bastar para certificar la veracidad de los datos, ya que los exchanges de los cojones no dan factura de las operaciones (me pregunto si estan obligados a darlas si se les solicita).


----------



## orbeo (24 Dic 2017)

En todos los exchange ( Al menos en los que más se nombran x aquí) creo que puedes exportar a Excel los movimientos


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> En todos los exchange ( Al menos en los que más se nombran x aquí) creo que puedes exportar a Excel los movimientos



Orbeo, fuiste tu el que decia que cada 3 meses declaraba las operaciones de las criptos a hacienda?


----------



## orbeo (24 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Orbeo, fuiste tu el que decia que cada 3 meses declaraba las operaciones de las criptos a hacienda?



No, no dije exactamente eso.

Lo que dije, es que cuando presentas el modelo 720 (si estuvieses obligado a ello), tienes que presentarlo de nuevo cada vez que se incrementa el patrimonio ( o el concepto que corresponde) cada 20.000 euros.

Debido a la velocidad que crecen las plusvalías con las criptos, de broma dije algo así como que habría que presentarlo cada 3 meses.

No se si me explico 

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 21:40 ----------

Yo no he declarado nada a día de hoy.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No, no dije exactamente eso.
> 
> Lo que dije, es que cuando presentas el modelo 720 (si estuvieses obligado a ello), tienes que presentarlo de nuevo cada vez que se incrementa el patrimonio ( o el concepto que corresponde) cada 20.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Correcto, en 20.000 € nuevos y frescos en relación a la declaración del año anterior...ejemplo: Modelo 720

31/12/16 total pasta invertida fuera en acciones, pisos, depósitos, criptos etc..,= 50.000 € SI

31/12/2017 bla bla bla = 68.000 € NO (68-50 =18)

31/12/2017 bla bla bla ídem = 72.000 € SI(72-50 =22)

Ahora, si hay plusvalias por vender, SI o SI se declaran en 2018 en Renta IRPF...pero sea lo que sea...no hablamos de guardar el dinero fuera, sino de compra/venta de activos...


----------



## djun (26 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir qur la pagina *"criptocompare", guarda los historicos de precios de las altcoins de un monton de exchanges.*..esto es muy valioso a la hora de cuantificar el valor de cada transaccion que se haya hecho entre alts, ya que no se trata de " medias" si no del precio concreto que habia en cada exchange.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, cada operacion en un exchange tiene un id, el mismo exchange debe tener el registro de sus precios historicos, yo creo que si se solicita esto al exchange te lo tiene que dar, y con el id te sale el resto de la info de la operacion, de hecho es facil conseguir esto con los archivos csv del exchange.
> 
> Lo que *recomiendan en el hilo de forobits sobre fiscalidad, es contratar los servicios de un perito informatico...*tal y como yo lo veo, el perito puede hacer un documento dando fe de que los datos han sido proporcionados a traves de archivos csv del exchange, con eso deberia bastar para certificar la veracidad de los datos, ya que los exchanges de los cojones no dan factura de las operaciones (me pregunto si estan obligados a darlas si se les solicita).



¿Puedes dejar ese enlace de los precios históricos de la página "criptocompare", de las diferentes altcoins? He estado mirando y no los he encontrado. ¿Hay que estar registrado en criptocompare?

Otra cosa es ¿dónde encontrar peritos informaticos para contatar sus servicvios? Tienes ese enlace del hilo de forobits sobre fiscalidad?


----------



## davitin (27 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Puedes dejar ese enlace de los precios históricos de la página "criptocompare", de las diferentes altcoins? He estado mirando y no los he encontrado. ¿Hay que estar registrado en criptocompare?
> 
> Otra cosa es ¿dónde encontrar peritos informaticos para contatar sus servicvios? Tienes ese enlace del hilo de forobits sobre fiscalidad?



Este es el enlace al hilo de forobits, son mas de 1400 post pero esta muy interesante, leetelo desde el principio:

¿Qué hacemos con hacienda? (Fiscalidad e Impuestos sobre Bitcoin) - Bitcoin - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español

Para encontrar los charts historicos de cada moneda en un determinado exchange en la pagina criptocompare, al menos en la version movil, primero selecciona en el menu principal la opcion "coins", luego en el listado selecciona la moneda que quieres consultar, en la siguiente pantalla selecciona " advanced chart", y luego en la siguiente pantalla veras que hay un menu desplegable donde pone "crypto compare index", le das al desplegable y te sale un listado con ños exchanges, para cambiar el tipo de conversion (a btc, a usd, etc) tienes un menu desplegable arriba del todo de esta pantalla...aunque de todos modos creo que esto tambien se puede consultar en los propios exchanges mirando el chart hacia atras...lo ideal habria sido que tuviese un buscador donde pusieses la fecha y hora y te saliesen los datos.

Lo del perito ni idea de donde se puede contratar, pero supongo que con una busqueda rapida en google deberia haber informacion.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Dic 2017)

En el hilo de conspiraciones aparece esto...

España lanzara en 2018 una ley que regulara las criptomonedas, la tecnología blockchain y el minado de criptomonedas, además, de lanzar una criptomoneda estatal.

Hoy os traemos una información en exclusiva muy importante, que nos ha llegado mediante una fuente que por desgracia no podemos revelar. El Gobierno de España en 2018 lanzara una ley especial para la regulación de las criptomonedas y la tecnología blockchain. Pese a lo que muchos estaréis pensando, no se van a prohibir, sino que se van a regularizar. La nueva ley establecerá varios puntos clave, como el reconocimiento de una moneda no física que se puede usar como instrumento de cambio por bienes y servicios e importantes incentivos para el minado de criptomonedas.

Aquellos que operen con criptomonedas, deberán estar registrados en un registro especial y deberán informar mensualmente de las operaciones realizadas e incluir justificantes, que básicamente serán capturas de las transacciones realizadas durante el mes. No se deberá pagar nada, salvo que se pasen capitales al banco, que entonces se tendrá que pagar un 25% en impuestos de la cantidad ingresada en la cuenta bancaria. Se ponen restricciones de capitales, ya que solo se podrán ingresar en cuenta hasta 3.000€.

Los que se llevan la mejor parte son aquellos que se dediquen al minado de criptomonedas. Se creara también un registro especial para estos, pero en este caso durante los dos primeros años tendrán incentivos fiscales. Se establecen tres niveles de granjas de minado: las conectadas a red que tendrán no tendrán ningún tipo de beneficio fiscal, salvo que contraten a trabajadores y por cada uno de ellos se ahorraran el 50% de los impuestos. Las parcialmente autosuficientes o aquellas que hagan uso de energías renovables en una parte del consumo, recibirán, recibirán un descuento del 20% adicional en su factura eléctrica y un 25% de ahorro en los impuestos de cada uno de los trabajadores que contraten. El ultimo escalón son las totalmente autosuficientes, las cuales tendrán completa exención fiscal y además, de los cinco primeros trabajadores que contraten, se ahorraran el 50% de los impuestos.

Respecto a la tecnología blockchain, las compañías y startups que apuesten por el desarrollo y la innovación en este campo, recibirán subvenciones y ayudas a la contratación. Se quiere desarrollar también un plan específico en las Universidades para crear Master y Certificados enfocados a la tecnología blockchain, para contar con profesionales cualificados en estos campos. Adicionalmente se creara una FP2, basa en programación y tecnología blockchain, para formar a los jóvenes en esta especialidad de futuro.

Esta norma será inclusiva y se complementara con el lanzamiento de una criptomoneda estatal, que será minable y cuya blockchain se está diseñando para funciones de control y gestión para la administración pública. No se sabe gran cosa de esta criptomoneda, pero se barajan varios nombres, como Spain Coin, Tercios Coin, Iberica Coin y Publicoin, aunque el nombre que más gustaría darle es el de Peseta, algo imposible ya que existe actualmente la PesetaCoin. Esta criptomoneda, como decíamos, se podrá minar y se basara en el sistema PoW, aunque no se sabe mucho más.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 22:07 ----------

El enlace...

España regulara las criptomonedas, el blockchain, el minado de monedas y lanzara su propia criptomoneda - HardwareSfera


----------



## davitin (28 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> En el hilo de conspiraciones aparece esto...
> 
> España lanzara en 2018 una ley que regulara las criptomonedas, la tecnología blockchain y el minado de criptomonedas, además, de lanzar una criptomoneda estatal.
> 
> ...



Me has matao con lo de "tercios coin".

Todo absurdo.


----------



## DEREC (28 Dic 2017)

Creo que va a ser peor declararlo que no hacerlo. Preveo un infierno burocratico del copon.
Lo mejor para una cantidad pequeña de dinero es no declarar nada, sacarlo todo por una cuenta bancaria extranjera o a traves de tarjetas recargables o comprando oro y luego haciendolo efectivo.
Para grandes cantidades se podria hacer un test con una pequeña parte en esta declaracion y dependiendo de las pegas declarar o no el resto.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Me has matao con lo de "tercios coin".
> 
> Todo absurdo.



Yo por eso solamente ya le doy poca credibilidad a este rumor. No me imagino a Mariasno creando una crypto.


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Dic 2017)

jaja, te falta pegar el mu;eco de papel.


----------



## trancos123 (28 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Me has matao con lo de "tercios coin".
> 
> Todo absurdo.



Es una inocentada !! :XX::XX:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Es una inocentada !! :XX::XX:



Pues a lo mejor...pero que seguro que quieren sacar tajada, eso SI me lo creo...están caninos...:

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 22:35 ----------

Yo por eso, de momento no he vendido nada...esperare a acontecimientos para 2018...total el año fiscal acaba esta semana...y para declararlo en Junio-2019 siempre hay tiempo e ideas...:


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (28 Dic 2017)

Hombreee el señor dubitativo x aqui, con los btc y demas.... Jaja k grande

Que grata sorpresa... Yo ando trasteando tb. Mis mejores saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Dic 2017)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Hombreee el señor dubitativo x aqui, con los btc y demas.... Jaja k grande
> 
> Que grata sorpresa... Yo ando trasteando tb. Mis mejores saludos



Feliz Año nuevo...no cambie su avatar porfa....gromf gromf ñam ñam...:baba:


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (28 Dic 2017)

Parece usted un inspector de hacienda ee

Un poko cochinete... Pero k legalistaa jajaja


----------



## Polo_00 (29 Dic 2017)

Creo que este artículo es interesante y explica más o menos bien como tributar con BTC y las demás altcoin:

Fiscalidad de los Bitcoin


----------



## orbeo (29 Dic 2017)

Creo que nos estamos olvidando del título del hilo, y realmente que parece que nadie lo tiene claro (yo incluido). Realmente lleva a confusión.

Una cosa es la tributación, que hasta aquí todos tenemos clara.

Otra cosa es la notificación (del 720).

Si yo hoy transfiero desde la cuenta de un exchange radicado en USA, a mi cuenta de España 100k, está claro que el año que viene tengo que pagar el 23%.

PERO

Al venir esos fondos de una cuenta extranjera a mi nombre, hacienda no reclamará que con anterioridad se tenía que haber notificado la existencia de esos fondos en el extranjero? (Mod. 720)

Uno puede decirle a hacienda, oiga, que yo no tenía allí mi dinero, sólo ha estado de paso.

Y hacienda contestar, sí, sí, lo que ud diga, pero su dinero ha venido de su cuenta en el extranjero, estando allí dos meses o dos minutos.


----------



## djun (29 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Creo que nos estamos olvidando del título del hilo, y realmente que parece que nadie lo tiene claro (yo incluido). Realmente lleva a confusión.
> 
> Una cosa es la tributación, que hasta aquí todos tenemos clara.
> 
> ...





Operar con un Exchange para pasar a fiat puntualmente en un periodo breve de tiempo no significa que tengas que declarar el modelo 720 porque tienes una cuenta en el extranjero. 

Como por ejemplo cada vez que cambia el valor de tu cuenta en el exchange en mas de 20.000 euros por transferencias realizadas, no puedes estar realizando o actualizando un nuevo modelo informativo 720, cada pocos días o cada semana. Pienso yo. Un exchange es un exchange, no es una cuenta con propósito de permanencia. A nadie se le ocurre tener dinero guardado-depositado en un exchange. No tiene sentido. 

Debe ser como comenta *El hombre dubitativo*.



El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si no pasas de 50.000 € a 31-12, y tampoco de media 50.000 € en el ultimo trimestre (suma lo que tenías en Octubre, Noviembre y Diciembre y dividelo entre 3)...
> no es necesario el Modelo 720...eso sí si tienes ganancias a 31/12 tendras que declararlas en el Modelo 100 en Junio 2018 cuando se haga la declaración IRPF...ahí se declara lo que hayas ganado de intereses, ventas de acciones, FI, depósitos et..,


----------



## Periplo (4 Ene 2018)

He pasado por hacienda y me comentan que tengo q hacer balance de todos los trades que haya hecho con las cryptos en dolares y pasarlo a euros para hacer balance de ganancias y perdidas por el año 2017...
Casi na...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (4 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> He pasado por hacienda y me comentan que tengo q hacer balance de todos los trades que haya hecho con las cryptos en dolares y pasarlo a euros para hacer balance de ganancias y perdidas por el año 2017...
> Casi na...
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



Y ¿cómo se hace ese balance?. De entre miles y miles de trades yo no sé si estas coins las cambién por estas otras ni sé la cantidad ni el precio exacto de nada, ni a cuantos dóalares se traduce, ni a cuanto estaba el dolar con respecto al euro ese día....???? 

Es imposible. Solo puedo hacer un cálculo aproximado. Y saldrá correcto. Pero el detalle y las diferentes valoraciones de cada trade que hice... es imposible saberlo con exactitud. Ni yo, ni Hacienda, ni ningún experto lo puede saber.


----------



## Periplo (4 Ene 2018)

Me dice que utilice google para saber los precios de los dias y hora exactos..dolar/euro..
Y de las cryptos su valor en euros en el momento de la compra y venta...
Entendi que si no las vendo no hay ganancia ni en eruso ni en dolares ni en criptos...
Menuda madeja de numeros se puede preparar... y todo sin haberlo pasado a la cuenta de donde salieron las transferencias...
Es decir el año que vienen otra vez a volver a hacer cuentas por lo mismo...
Yo diria que es practicamente inviable..si haces muchos movimientos..o simplemente una tarea titanica...

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 14:31 ----------

Tambien esta el tema de lo invertido en ICOS que estan generando ganancias o perdidas,no he preguntado por ese tema pero ira en la misma linea...Si ya salio la ico y tienes algun reparto de ganancias hay que verificar cuantas, a final de año y declararlas..


----------



## Intop (4 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> He pasado por hacienda y me comentan que tengo q hacer balance de todos los trades que haya hecho con las cryptos en dolares y pasarlo a euros para hacer balance de ganancias y perdidas por el año 2017...
> Casi na...
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



:XX::XX: Que grandes son...con dos cojones!

Pues yo si quieren les doy la contraseña de todos los exchange y que se pongan con los cálculos. Entre cambios de coins, comisiones y mil paridadades entre Bitcoin, Ethereum y compañia tienen para unas cuantas semanas.


----------



## aprendinversor (4 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> He pasado por hacienda y me comentan que tengo q hacer balance de todos los trades que haya hecho con las cryptos en dolares y pasarlo a euros para hacer balance de ganancias y perdidas por el año 2017...
> Casi na...
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



¿Y no les has dicho que se vayan a tomar por culo?

Eso es materialmente imposible, porque entre otras cosas el cambio USD es diferente en cada exchange y para algunos exchanges en algunas coins ni existe. ¿Qué valor de cambio tomas como referencia pues? A ver, que esto no son acciones, que siempre compras y vendes en FIAT.

Yo en muchos trades ya no sé ni si pierdo o gano, sólo sé que la coin está parada y me interesa cambiarla por una que esté subiendo. 

Qué no sean tan gilipollas. Una empresa no declara ganancias por cada factura que hace, declara un resultado a fin de año y creo que es lo más a que materialmente pueden aspirar en Hacienda, que cuando lo pasemos a Euros en una cuenta española lo declaremos. ¿Qué nos lo van a dar todo como ganancia y meter el 23%? Pues vale oiga, como que Ud. quiera y tan amigos.

Las leyes mafiosas de Hacienda no están hechas ni preparadas para el criptomundo.


----------



## Periplo (4 Ene 2018)

Y si he ganado $ ¿por que tengo que declarlo como € si no estan en mi cuenta del banco? Se me ha olvidado comentarles...Cada minuto que pasa aumentan mis dudas...
Demasiadas interrogantes...

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 15:51 ----------

Tendrias que demostrar de donde sale esa ganancia...por lo que los trades los tendras que presentar supongo..otra cosa es si traducidos o en bruto...
Cada orden ejecutada tiene una referencia,deberia ser cosa suya comprobar que esa referencia existe preguntando al exchange de turno,como harian con un banco vamos digo yo... que no se na...::
Estos quieren que les lleves los deberes suyos ya hechos por uno....me da...


----------



## djun (4 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> Y si he ganado $ ¿por que tengo que declarlo como € si no estan en mi cuenta del banco? Se me ha olvidado comentarles...Cada minuto que pasa aumentan mis dudas...
> Demasiadas interrogantes...
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 15:51 ----------
> ...



Creo que el declaración simplemente indicas algo así: 
Venta de Bitcoins y otras criptos: 40.000 euros
Compra de Bitcoins y otras criptos: 10.000 euros
Beneficio/pérdidas a declarar: 30.000 euros

De ahí el impuesto será un 20% aprox. igual a 6.000 euros.

Por eso digo que la declaración sobre el balance total del año será estimativo. Lo que tú buenamente puedas calcular.
Si te piden detalles para justificar que tus beneficios no proceden de blanqueo ni de tráfico de drogas, les dejas miles de folios de 14 echanges distintos donde realizaste 327 mil tradeos. A ver quien es capaz de sumar y restar aquello para obtener el valor exacto de los beneficios a declarar. 

Hay que tener en cuenta que los precios de las coins en cada Exchange son distintos, y en cada minuto también son distintos. La relación dolar-euro también cambia cada día.

Por otra parte te hacen pagar impuestos por beneficios que no son reales puesto que no lo has convertido en euros. En realidad para poder pagar esos 6.000 euros de la declarción del 2017, te estarían obligando a vender criptos en el 2018. Y podría suceder que en el 2018 las criptos caigan (o que por ejemplo hayas tradeado con 2 criptos cuyo valor bajó a 0)... y tradeando podrías perder 30.000 euros. ¿Van a compensarte esas pérdidas con las ganancias del año anterior? ¿Te van a devolver los 6.000 euros de impuestos que te hicieron pagar el año anterior? No. Te dirán que las pérdidas del 2018 ya las compensarás cuando tengas beneficios en los próximos 4 años siguientes. Si en esos años no obtienes beneficios te jodes. Y de los 6.000 euros que pagaste en el 2017, nada te vamos a devolver. 

Es decir: si tienes beneficios porque compraste bitcoins, Hacienda te persigue. Si en lugar de comprar Bitcoin te lo gastas en putas y en un casino... todo está perfecto. Ningún problema con Hacienda.


----------



## DEREC (4 Ene 2018)

Yo haria lo siguiente:

Imaginate que has ganado 100.000 €. Pues le pones en la declaracion que has ganado 1000 y le adjuntas una caja de 10.000 folios de tradeos a modo de justificante. Ala funcivago a comprobar que esta todo correcto:XX:


----------



## Merlin (4 Ene 2018)

No os dejéis desinformar, por favor. En forocoches un funcionario de la Agencia Tributaria colgó un post muy largo sobre la situación de las criptos con respecto a los impuestos y la cosa resumida iba así:

1) De los tradeos no se pagará nada debido a la enorme complejidad que supondría tener que hacerlo. Esto aún no está legislado, pero es el desenlace más lógico y probable.

2) Cuando hagas el cash-out y conviertas tus criptos en euros entonces tendrás que pagar como si fueran beneficios de La Bolsa (ganancias de capital) según los tramos correspondientes a la cuantía y año correspondiente. Estos eran los tramos para 2017:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Ene 2018)

Merlin dijo:


> No os dejéis desinformar, por favor. En forocoches un funcionario de la Agencia Tributaria colgó un post muy largo sobre la situación de las criptos con respecto a los impuestos y la cosa resumida iba así:
> 
> 1) De los tradeos no se pagará nada debido a la enorme complejidad que supondría tener que hacerlo. Esto aún no está legislado, pero es el desenlace más lógico y probable.
> 
> 2) Cuando hagas el cash-out y conviertas tus criptos en euros entonces tendrás que pagar como si fueran beneficios de La Bolsa (ganancias de capital) según los tramos correspondientes a la cuantía y año correspondiente. Estos eran los tramos para 2017:



Y con esto, podemos ponernos en fila india, salir por la puerta en silencio y ordenadamente sin carreras y cerrar ya definitivamente este hilo...8:


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (4 Ene 2018)

Este hilo es de traca :XX: se parece a los jilos de hemprenjdedores donde solo se habla de la puta hacienda española. 

Hemprenjder es saberse 200.000 normativas estupidas que las van a cambiar mañana mismo y al día siguiente también. 

Ahora resulta que las *crypto*currencies son para que vayas y las declares a hacienda :XX:

Bitcoin el primero, se usa justamente para todo lo contrario. Para tener dinero al margen del estado y usarlo al margen del sistema FIAT. No para ir corriendo a contarle a hacienda cuantos cryptocoños tienes. 

No os daís cuenta de que están metiendo leyes contra el efectivo en las que van incluidas los BCs. 

Precisamente la ventaja de los BCs es que mientras los tengas en BCs no se pueden detectar. Los tienes tal cual y los gastas tal cual. 

You Won't Believe This Stupid New Law Against Cash And Bitcoin | Zero Hedge



> These people are certifiably insane.
> 
> Among the bill’s sweeping provisions, the government aims to greatly extend its authority to seize your assets through “Civil Asset Forfeiture”.
> 
> ...



Esto de arriba lo vamos a tener en la UE en 3,2,1 y en los infiernos fiscales como España, el estado se a va a poner las botas.


----------



## trebol77 (4 Ene 2018)

El problema es que si no lo pasas a euros puedes comprar poco


----------



## djun (4 Ene 2018)

Merlin dijo:


> No os dejéis desinformar, por favor. En forocoches un funcionario de la Agencia Tributaria colgó un post muy largo sobre la situación de las criptos con respecto a los impuestos y la cosa resumida iba así:
> 
> 1) De los tradeos no se pagará nada debido a la enorme complejidad que supondría tener que hacerlo. Esto aún no está legislado, pero es el desenlace más lógico y probable.
> 
> 2) Cuando hagas el cash-out y conviertas tus criptos en euros entonces tendrás que pagar como si fueran beneficios de La Bolsa (ganancias de capital) según los tramos correspondientes a la cuantía y año correspondiente. Estos eran los tramos para 2017:



¿Puedes dejar ese enlace sobre lo que comentaba ese funcionario de Hacienda? 

Eso sería lo lógico. No declarar los tradeos entre criptos los cuales son casi imposible de valorar, es complejísimo, y no responden a ninguna realización de beneficios en euros. Dada la volatilidad, los fuertes beneficios que tengas un año pueden quedar totalmente descontados con las pérdidas que puedes tener el año o los años siguientes.

Yo creí que tú tenías pensado declarar los tradeos realizados en el 2017, sin haberlos pasado a euros.


----------



## EDV (4 Ene 2018)

Yo imagino que pagaremos en base a los que retiremos a euros. A parte se presentan los movimientos para justificar que no procede de blanqueo.

Por eso mismo estoy pensando también en declarar como bienes mis monedas y presentar los papeles si es necesario, para que cuando las convierta haya registro de que lo quiero hacer todo bien en todo momento. Aunque no sea necesario creo que es conveniente ante la poca claridad.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (5 Ene 2018)

EDV dijo:


> Yo imagino que pagaremos en base a los que retiremos a euros. A parte se presentan los movimientos para justificar que no procede de blanqueo.
> 
> Por eso mismo estoy pensando también en declarar como bienes mis monedas y presentar los papeles si es necesario, para que cuando las convierta haya registro de que lo quiero hacer todo bien en todo momento. Aunque no sea necesario creo que es conveniente ante la poca claridad.



Pues con la ley en la mano habria que declarar hasta los airdrops y forks como si fueran donaciones...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> Me dice que utilice google para saber los precios de los dias y hora exactos..dolar/euro..
> Y de las cryptos su valor en euros en el momento de la compra y venta...
> Entendi que si no las vendo no hay ganancia ni en eruso ni en dolares ni en criptos...
> Menuda madeja de numeros se puede preparar... y todo sin haberlo pasado a la cuenta de donde salieron las transferencias...
> ...



No es inviable, todos los exangues tienen archivos donde salen todos los trades que has hecho.

usar cointracking, te lo hace todo automáticamente.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EDV (5 Ene 2018)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Pues con la ley en la mano habria que declarar hasta los airdrops y forks como si fueran donaciones...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk



Hostias, pues ahora que lo dices...

¿Y no tendría que pagar por esas donaciones el que dona? :fiufiu:

Aunque pienso que se podrían considerar como dividendos, al menos los airdrops. Y los forks... bueno, hasta como una ampliación de capital como ocurre en las acciones, aunque no es lo mismo porque ya es para otros proyectos en sí.

Complicado.


----------



## Merlin (5 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es este: www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=6138182

Respecto a tú última frase, te respondo que no, yo no tenía pensado hacer eso ¿Por qué lo dices?


----------



## Angelillo23 (5 Ene 2018)

Buenas, acabo de ver el hilo que comento Merlin:

Mini-guía de FISCALIDAD en CRIPTODIVISAS - ForoCoches 

Esta muy bien explicado todo, lo veo muy util, pero ahora tengo una duda, en gatehub no me sale el historico de transacciones; llevo desde mayo, y solo me sale los ultimos 23 dias ¿Qué cojones hago? He tradeado bastante a euros y eso, asi que tocara pagar, pero no se cuanto. El soporte me dice que nada, que ahi esta completo y que no hay mas ::

Por un lado, si no hay historial, no lo hay para nadie, ni para mi ni para hacienda, pero por otro no quiero estar con miedo 4 años esperando que me venga el palo.

¿Podría pagar mas de lo que me tocaria asi a ojo para cubrirme las espaldas? Cual es la opcion menos mala?


----------



## djun (5 Ene 2018)

Merlin dijo:


> Es este: www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=6138182
> 
> Respecto a tú última frase, te respondo que no, yo no tenía pensado hacer eso ¿Por qué lo dices?



En algún post me pareció haberte entendido que ibas a declarar a Hacienda, pero sería por algunos beneficios en euros que hayas realizado, supongo. Saludos.




Angelillo23 dijo:


> Buenas, acabo de ver el hilo que comento Merlin:
> 
> Mini-guía de FISCALIDAD en CRIPTODIVISAS - ForoCoches
> 
> ...




No creo que haya problemas. En realidad no habrá datos ni para tí ni para Hacienda. Puedes declarar buenamente, según tu propía contabilidad, de la siguiente manera:
- Gastos por compra de criptos: 5.000 euros
- Venta de criptos 26.000 euros
- Plusvalías o pérdidas obtenidas en el 2017: 21.000 euros.

Si te piden justificación mandas el histórico de los 23 días que te facilita el Exchange, y algún pantallazo que puedas haber guardado. Si no es completa toda la información, no es culpa tuya. Tu has declarado según tu contabilidad todos los beneficios obtenidos. 

Otra forma es, que si tienes justificante de compra de bitcoin y luego tienes justificante de la transferencia en euros desde el exchange a tu cuenta por la venta de bitcoin, pues eso es suficiente y eso es lo que debes declarar.


----------



## EDV (5 Ene 2018)

Yo estoy preparando la documentación, básicamente lo que estoy haciendo es tener los justificantes de las transferencias al exchanger o del exchanger a mi cuenta (en mi caso es todo Kraken). Luego ya en Kraken hay un registro de las órdenes de compra y los tradeos que tendré que desgranar para explicar el envío de dinero a otro exchanger como Bittfinex para la compra de otras monedas.

De los dos he pasado al Ledger, así que no va a haber mucho problema. Quizá un poco rollo.


----------



## Angelillo23 (5 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> No creo que haya problemas. En realidad no habrá datos ni para tí ni para Hacienda. Puedes declarar buenamente, según tu propía contabilidad, de la siguiente manera:
> - Gastos por compra de criptos: 5.000 euros
> - Venta de criptos 26.000 euros
> - Plusvalías o pérdidas obtenidas en el 2017: 21.000 euros.
> ...



Gracias, así lo haré.


----------



## Merlin (5 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> En algún post me pareció haberte entendido que ibas a declarar a Hacienda, pero sería por algunos beneficios en euros que hayas realizado, supongo. Saludos.



Si, mi idea es declarar los beneficios a hacienda y pagar el correspondiente 23%. Pero de los tradeos nada, solo informaré de la aportación inicial, la cual es muy fácil de obtener a través de la web de mi banco.


----------



## djun (5 Ene 2018)

Merlin dijo:


> Si, mi idea es declarar los beneficios a hacienda y pagar el correspondiente 23%. Pero de los tradeos nada, solo informaré de la aportación inicial, la cual es muy fácil de obtener a través de la web de mi banco.



Sí, eso es lo que pienso yo. Una vez obtenga beneficios por la venta de las criptos declararé a tanto que he vendido por tanto que me ha costado. Estos son los beneficios (o pédidas) en euros. Sobre ello se paga el 23% y a correr. Pero sobre los tradeos que no se han convertido a euros soy incapaz de saber cada uno de los beneficios y/o pérdidas que he obtenido en mas de 37 millones de operaciones desperdigadas en 14 exchanges, y desconozco los precios del euro y el dolar cada día y en cada operación realizada. Una locura.


----------



## DEREC (5 Ene 2018)

¿seria posible lo siguiente?

Imaginaos que ganais 1MM €. Es probable que no querais gastarlo todo, digamos solo un 10% y el resto lo dedicariais a inversiones mas seguras que las criptos; acciones , bonos...

Seria posible una crypto que replique estas inversiones. Tu les dan tus bitcoins y ellos te dan un token del SP500 o de Apple o de Bonos. De esta forma no has salido de las criptos a Fiat y no tendrias que declarar nada.


----------



## CRÁPULA (5 Ene 2018)

Yo soy el más ignorante del lugar seguro, pero a mí lo más lógico y sencillo me parece lo que se ha dicho ya; justificantes de salida y entrada de euros a la cuenta bancaria hacia y desde el exchange, se resta y a pagar por ello el % correspondiente.
Lo demás es demasiado complicado para que se metan..


----------



## aprendinversor (6 Ene 2018)

Yo había pensado también algo así. Pasar las criptos a acciones convencionales de empresas USA, blue chips o simiilar, algo que te dé un dividendo curioso y a vivir. 

Yo creo que tiene que ser cuestión de tiempo que un broker te permita comprar acciones con criptos, si es que no lo hay ya.





DEREC dijo:


> ¿seria posible lo siguiente?
> 
> Imaginaos que ganais 1MM €. Es probable que no querais gastarlo todo, digamos solo un 10% y el resto lo dedicariais a inversiones mas seguras que las criptos; acciones , bonos...
> 
> Seria posible una crypto que replique estas inversiones. Tu les dan tus bitcoins y ellos te dan un token del SP500 o de Apple o de Bonos. De esta forma no has salido de las criptos a Fiat y no tendrias que declarar nada.


----------



## Barruno (7 Ene 2018)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Este hilo es de traca :XX: se parece a los jilos de hemprenjdedores donde solo se habla de la puta hacienda española.
> 
> [......... ]
> 
> ...



Éso de EEUU que has puesto es muy interesante.
La proxima ley será para eliminar, finalmente, el efectivo.
No tengo criptos ni las pienso tener, pero esa ley va mas allá y afecta a todos con independencia de si estas metido en criptos o no.
Europa y EEUU están haciendo una pinza que no veas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ene 2018)

Hasta que no salga una Ley con cara y ojos, solo la diferencia entre compra y venta...luego abonar el % de ganancias al fisco y ya esta...no me voy a liar con algo que ni ellos legislan...


----------



## Coinbase (10 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hasta que no salga una Ley con cara y ojos, solo la diferencia entre compra y venta...luego abonar el % de ganancias al fisco y ya esta...no me voy a liar con algo que ni ellos legislan...



Yo también, declararé el beneficio de la venta, pero no el tradeo, pero da miedo que el Gobierno dentro de unos años saquen una ley retroactiva y obliguen a declarar los tradeos, lo que podría ser un caos

Que les pregunten a los de las apuestas deportivas, lo de la retroactividad por sorpresa. En el 2013 sacaron una ley, que a partir del 2012 había que declarar a Hacienda los beneficios, y lo exigieron sin venir a cuento para el 2011. Además exigían, en muchos casos (del 2011 y 2010), el % del dinero APOSTADO, no la retiradas al banco, lo que hizo que lloviesen las paralelas y requerimientos, y algunos por cantidades astronomicas. Algunos inspectores el hecho de ganar una apuesta (no retirar el dinero), lo consideraban beneficio. Si, suena increíble pero fue así. A algunos les llegaba carta de Hacienda y a otros no. Y a pedir a la casa de apuestas con domicilio en Gibraltar, todo el historial de apuestas.


----------



## davitin (1 Abr 2018)

Por si no lo habíamos puesto ya (que igual si)...en este link vienen a decir que se tributa por tradeo aunque no saques a fiat, el artículo es de 2017:

Fiscalidad de las criptomonedas: tributación del Bitcoin - Rankia

En este otro artículo, del 15 de marzo de 2018, vienen a decir que, con la ley en la mano, se tributa por tradeo aunque no pase a Fiat, pero que ahora mismo hacienda está dando por buenas las declaraciónes de paso a Fiat, por que no puede controlar los tradeos en plataformas no reguladas (no sé hasta qué punto esto es verdad ni de dónde lo saca el que escribe en la web):

Cómo declarar a Hacienda las inversiones en bitcoin y criptomonedas con beneficios

---------- Post added 01-abr-2018 at 13:09 ----------

Tal y como yo lo veo, a medio plazo, o la hacienda española convence a los exchanges extranjeros para que le faciliten información sobre los tradeos y poder compulsar la que tú le des, lo cual lo tienen bastante jodido de llevar a la práctica, ya que ni EEUU a conseguido eso, o bien aceptan por bueno el cambio de cripto a Fiat, sin ninguna comprobación más que los movimientos en el banco, lo cual es una barbaridad por que así se podrá blanquear lo que no está escrito (metes criptos ganadas de aquella manera en tu pasarela Fiat y de ahí a tu banco, y "los gane de manera legal, hoyga").

También podría ser que hacienda acabé haciendo lo de EEUU, es decir, obligar a dar datos solo a los exchanges en suelo español, ...el problema es que no hay exchanges en suelo español, con lo cual no se podrían demostrar las ganancias de lo ganado en exchanges extranjeros, y con lo lumbreras que son en la administración, que no os extrañe...o el camino de "en medio"...metes 100k en tu cuenta ganados con las criptos, hacienda te cobra por el Fiat y luego te denuncia al departamento de "Blanqueo de Capitales" y ya te apañaras con la policía::...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Abr 2018)

Aquí lo único valido, es que se saque una Ley especifica, que se sancione por el Rey, que aparezca en el BOE y que luego un portavoz oficial de Hacienda diga, como se aplicara esa ley sobre criptos...y como de momento no hay nada, todo lo demás son suposiciones y libres interpretaciones de Asesores Fiscales...:


----------



## trancos123 (1 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> A raíz de varios comentarios surgidos en el hilo de Iota, lo abro aquí para ver si algún experto puede aportar su sabiduría, pienso que es un tema de interés.
> 
> Ya se ha hablado en varios hilos sobre la fiscalidad y tributación de las criptos, así como mejores formas de traer los euros a España.
> 
> ...



Que digáis que por tener criptos estas están fuera del país significa que no tenéis ni puta idea de como funcionan las criptos.


----------

